# 2003 Polaris scrambler 500 4x4



## BigCountry95 (Sep 9, 2021)

New to the forum really need some help I can’t figure this dang thing out.
From the beginning.
Bike sat in a shed for a really long time my father in law wants me to get it running so I took it apart checked everything valves cam lobes timing flywheel key etc. 
The carb had been opened before and someone messed up the pilot jet so I got a brand used oem carb put it on and it fired up got hot and shut off realized the fan wasn’t coming on so I jumped it and it worked so I replaced the sensor and checked the water pump and it’s all good now got it started back up and it was running fine rode it a couple times and it felt like it wasn’t getting full power at full throttle and then it shut off on me and I don’t know why and I realized the fuel flow wasn’t very strong but if I manually actuate the fuel pump it’s a strong flow of fuel. I feel like it’s starving for fuel at full throttle but can’t figure out why, could it be losing vacuum somewhere? This thing has drove me up a wall and I’m ready to bounce my head off a wall but I can’t let this thing defeat me I’ve come to far it’s personal now lol. 
any help will be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah if there's no fuel pump then it's gotta be a leak somewhere... Those rubber hoses will rot.


----------



## BigCountry95 (Sep 9, 2021)

I checked the hoses they aren’t leaking and don’t look to be rotting. I don’t understand it was starting so easy and now I can’t get nothing out of it other then a backfire every now and then


----------



## BigCountry95 (Sep 9, 2021)

Had it started again but as soon as it shut off it wouldn’t start again. I loosened the drain on the carb bowl and gas flowed out so it’s getting gas but it starts intermittently so I can’t figure out what’s wrong.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

spark plugs and wires?


----------



## BigCountry95 (Sep 9, 2021)

Both brand new


----------



## Quintin (Jan 5, 2014)

Check the carb vents. Remove the gas cap to check the tank vent. Just wondering how you checked the fuel pump manually? Make sure the intake doesn't have a crack around the inlet.


----------



## BigCountry95 (Sep 9, 2021)

It’s getting fuel now replaced the petcock valve and some lines but still no start and only catches on fire when using starter fluid lol


----------



## BigCountry95 (Sep 9, 2021)

Checked the valves again they are at .006 has spark and fuel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could the jets in the carb be stopped up?


----------



## BigCountry95 (Sep 9, 2021)

No all the jets are clear and the carb bowl is spotless


----------



## Quintin (Jan 5, 2014)

Did you check the compression and cylinder leak down?


----------

